#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Casos de Sucesso - BGP + DELL + Vyos + PRTG

## wirelessmain

Saudações a Comunidade.

Nós da *SolusTIC* juntamente com nosso Cliente Sr. Vicente Juliano , Proprietário do *Provedor Ultranet* , Sobral - CE.

Estamos sempre em buscando de inovações com melhor relação Custo x Benéfico para poder viabilizar soluções eficientes com baixo custo, que resultem na satisfatória entrega dos Serviços prestados.







*clique ma imagem para ampliar*





*Cenário em Questão :*


2 Links FULL + DELL Power Edge 2950 + Vyos + *PRTG*_.

_*DELL* 2950 dedicado somente ao* BGP,* rodando sistema Operacional *Vyos* (CLI).
*PRTG* ( Sistema de Monitoramentos de Ativos de Rede ), Instalado em outro Servidor ( Virtualizado ), Monitorando o Hardware do DELL 2950 + sensores que envolvem os Links do BGP ( Conforme na Imagem ).

A imagem mostra em operação um Link com um consumo de *312,040 Mbps*, com apenas *2% de consumo de um Processador Xeon Quad*_.

_*PIng de 10ms* que foi testado do Notebook do Sr.Vicente estando fora do NOC, como se fosse um cliente em casa_,_ *( foi na casa do Patrão )*_.

_Esta Solução é recomendada para BGP's com capacidade acima de 1.2GB, suportando algo entorno de 4GB, e também para os Amantes da Arquitetura X86  :Smile: *

Custo total da Implantação R$ 3.500,00 ( Metade do Valor de uma Mikrotik CCR )

*_Graças a DEUS mais um cliente Satisfeito, Vicente Julyano , Grato pela confiança.__


Espero poder ter contribuído com a comunidade,

Grande Abraço !__

David Mello__
CMO - SolusTIC Soluções em Tecnologia.
_

----------


## infoservwireless

Muito show, sou muito adepto ao Mk em x86, todos meus servers são em x86 e nunca me incomodei ja com Rb foi so Stress e perca de clientes...

----------


## telmetrics

Parábens wirelessmain!
Muito bem elaborada a solução!

Rafael Themístocles
[Consultor em Redes e Telecomunicações/NGN Network Project Engineer]
http://www.telmetrics.com.br
E-mail: [email protected]
Skype: rafaelthemistocles




> Saudações a Comunidade.
> 
> Nós da *SolusTIC* juntamente com nosso Cliente Sr. Vicente Juliano , Proprietário do *Provedor Ultranet* , Sobral - CE.
> 
> Estamos sempre em buscando de inovações com melhor relação Custo x Benéfico para poder viabilizar soluções eficientes com baixo custo, que resultem na satisfatória entrega dos Serviços prestados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## wirelessmain

eu tambem gosto muito de soluções X86...estabilidade de desempenho sem igual  :Smile:

----------


## wirelessmain

> Muito show, sou muito adepto ao Mk em x86, todos meus servers são em x86 e nunca me incomodei ja com Rb foi so Stress e perca de clientes...


eu tambem gosto muito de soluções X86...estabilidade de desempenho sem igual  :Smile:

----------


## wirelessmain

> Só uma dúvida, o custo total da implementação envolve o hardware descrito ou não?


Sim Arthur, custo total...DELL + Mão de Obra.
Abraço,

----------


## Vicctor

Fiquei com essa duvida também




> Só uma dúvida, o custo total da implementação envolve o hardware descrito ou não?

----------


## wirelessmain

> Fiquei com essa duvida também


Valor total Victor....Hardware + mão de Obra.

Abraço !

----------


## tcftelecom

Só uma duvida como a placa de rede é /1000,como podemos atingir essa banda de 1,2 ou 4 Gb,pergunta tal por ter interesse nessa solução?
Este serve tem opção para placa SFP para 1,2 e 10 GB ?

----------


## wirelessmain

> Só uma duvida como a placa de rede é /1000,como podemos atingir essa banda de 1,2 ou 4 Gb,pergunta tal por ter interesse nessa solução?
> Este serve tem opção para placa SFP para 1,2 e 10 GB ?


Olá Amigo, basta balancear a carga dos links entre as Ether, no caso pode utilizar uma PCI-E Quad Lan, ou uma PCI-E SFP.

Abraço!
David Mello.

----------


## enlacenet

Bom dia amigo quanto ficaria so o sistema bgp hoje eu trabalho com vyos porem em edge router que por limitacoes da porta so trafega 1g gostaria de saber valores sobre esse serviço meu email e [email protected] aguardo um retorno desde ja agradeço.

----------


## andrecarlim

Olha, vou ser honesto, ou o amigo nunca passou dos ~ 350Mbit em x86 ou usou outras placas quad LAN, eu trabalho com Debian a 14 anos, e meus últimos anos foram meio que esclarecedores a esse respeito, se a placa de rede não tiver multi-queue não funciona bem, as únicas que me atendem bem são as Intel T4-I350, aquela Intel PRO/1000 é um lixo com kernel Linux para trânsitos altos. Lembrando que o VyOS é Debian... Então fica a dica PARA TODOS, para evitar queimar o amigo dá solução aí, não vai adiantar comprar essa solução com uma placa de rede quad, se não for o modelo que suporte esses recursos, e o valor dessas Intel multi-queue não é tão barato, uma dessas no ML é mais de R$ 800,00. E detalhe o Daemon irqbalance do Linux precisa estar funcionando perfeitamente para a placa distribuir as irq's sobre os núcleos disponíveis.

Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## enlacenet

> Olha, vou ser honesto, ou o amigo nunca passou dos ~ 350Mbit em x86 ou usou outras placas quad LAN, eu trabalho com Debian a 14 anos, e meus últimos anos foram meio que esclarecedores a esse respeito, se a placa de rede não tiver multi-queue não funciona bem, as únicas que me atendem bem são as Intel T4-I350, aquela Intel PRO/1000 é um lixo com kernel Linux para trânsitos altos. Lembrando que o VyOS é Debian... Então fica a dica PARA TODOS, para evitar queimar o amigo dá solução aí, não vai adiantar comprar essa solução com uma placa de rede quad, se não for o modelo que suporte esses recursos, e o valor dessas Intel multi-queue não é tão barato, uma dessas no ML é mais de R$ 800,00. E detalhe o Daemon irqbalance do Linux precisa estar funcionando perfeitamente para a placa distribuir as irq's sobre os núcleos disponíveis.
> 
> Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App



muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento amigo

----------


## marcelorodrigues

> Olha, vou ser honesto, ou o amigo nunca passou dos ~ 350Mbit em x86 ou usou outras placas quad LAN, eu trabalho com Debian a 14 anos, e meus últimos anos foram meio que esclarecedores a esse respeito, se a placa de rede não tiver multi-queue não funciona bem, as únicas que me atendem bem são as Intel T4-I350, aquela Intel PRO/1000 é um lixo com kernel Linux para trânsitos altos. Lembrando que o VyOS é Debian... Então fica a dica PARA TODOS, para evitar queimar o amigo dá solução aí, não vai adiantar comprar essa solução com uma placa de rede quad, se não for o modelo que suporte esses recursos, e o valor dessas Intel multi-queue não é tão barato, uma dessas no ML é mais de R$ 800,00. E detalhe o Daemon irqbalance do Linux precisa estar funcionando perfeitamente para a placa distribuir as irq's sobre os núcleos disponíveis.
> 
> Enviado via XT1580 usando UnderLinux App


Ja ouvi falarem disso, o freebsd é superior neste quesito? 

Enviado via SM-G530BT usando UnderLinux App

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Ja ouvi falarem disso, o freebsd é superior neste quesito? 
> 
> Enviado via SM-G530BT usando UnderLinux App



Não muda muita coisa, a versão do kernel disponivel é a mesma pra ambos.
o que importa é a placa de rede multi-queue, a questão é que o kernel embarcado em linux tem mais de 10 anos que faz isso. 
e vai precisar de um processador bom (tecnologia de servidor) pra ficar redondo.

----------

